# Vomited his entire meal (maybe Cephalexin?)



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Okay, this I have never seen, threw up his entire meal and looked like I never even fed it to him. He is on 750mg of cephalexin for hotspots, and was acting really annoying after eating, very unusual, so I crated him. 10 minutes later let him out and he just puked up his entire meal on the carpet. 

His meal was a standard 1.25lb of chicken back, 4oz of tripe, a few frozen green beans.
Started him 500mg of the antibiotic yesterday with no ill effects; Tonight to 750mg (They don't have 750mg capsules so they gave 500mg and 250mg capsules - missed the morning dosage so I threw in the extra 250mg tonight) Could that be it?

Vet said not to feed until tomorrow and try again with 500mg.

Weird question, why does he always pick his favorite spots to lay around as his spot to puke? Second time he's done that, right on the corner of the carpet, and under my chair.

One last thing, what do you use to clean the remaining gunk and bile on carpet? I used clorox wipes thoroughly then doused with nature's miracle.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes. I would use the correct dosage as prescribed but 20 min. after eating so he's got a full stomach.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

A Warning For Dog Owners Just Another Pretty Farce

try goldenseal can use capsules orally or give him the tea (but not both orally)...can use tea externally or tincture and add to food or dilute in water and apply to sores, also coconut oil works wonders on wounds, put a few drops in the cocnut oil and apply (organic cold pressed - Nutiva) and orally as well...is he getting fish oil? Was he on any spot on treatments or recent vaccination?

goldenseal is being investigated by drug companies - trying to deduce how it works to make a synthetic version so it can be patented as they are loosing the super bug abx. resistant battle...

However...I wouldn't mess w/dosing...if you miss, then skip it and give the scripted dose next meal.

But if it's causing vomiting - I would discontinue

Also note: like abx. goldenseal will require a probiotic after use - GS should only be used for max. 3 weeks


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I will try the natural remedies if he gets them again. I already paid the $50 for these antibiotics and besides I tend to trust my vet ... hopefully that will never happen but if it does can see what to look out for. He did not vomit this morning, fed him a little while after his meal stuck it in some yogurt.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

One of ours is in Cephalexin right now and hasn't vomited but we do give it with his meal...some abx can be tough on the stomach if you don't give it with meals


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Msvette2u - do you think it would help if the OP fed pumpkin with the dog's meal? Might help settle the stomach some?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well it's one of those "can't hurt to try it", and just might help, yes.
If giving yogurt to add probiotic, it may help to give yogurt 2hours or so after the abx is given, btw. 
If just giving it because the dog likes it and makes the pills go down, shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Ick, were not kidding about the diarrhea. I think the abx hit him fully this morning.

No more full on vomiting, just some early morning empty stomach vomiting which has become the norm for him (I passed out at 9pm and didn't give him a midnight snack). But I will certainly need to add pumpkin and probiotic. Are you saying that it's a bad idea to serve yogurt with the meal, or just more effective when served after?


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Most antibiotics cause GI upset, which is why we recommend feeding them with food. Cephalexin causes Zeke to vomit, I can't give it to him. Which is a shame, it's one of the cheaper antibiotics. If the vomiting continues, switch to another one - your vet will probably recommend that anyway. Clindamycin is the other common antibiotic. I warn you, it's more expensive. Roughly 1$ a capsule. I hated having to put Zeke on it before I became a tech, lol. And he still vomited bile a few times on clindamycin. Depending on the bacterial cause, Simplicef (cefpodoxime) can be used as well. I personally prefer Simplicef because you only have to give it once a day vs. twice a day, and I'm horrible at giving medications on a set schedule (BAD tech I am). Simplicef has yet to make him vomit.

Also try feeding first, as someone else mentioned, and THEN giving the antibiotic. 

Zeke is on a lot of antibiotics, he has mucocutaneous pyoderma - basically a chronic staph infection on his nose that will never fully go away.


----------

